# How?



## Toddppm (Aug 8, 2010)

Can anybody tell me what makes this bowl worth $9K++++++??????
They also had a couple smaller ones that went for 3-4K. 
I understand antiques and something is only worth what someone else will pay for it but

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370412213349&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jlangton (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow....just wow....:jawdrop:
There's no way I'd even consider that much for a wooden bowl. But,if that floats their boat...so be it.
JL


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 9, 2010)

Why NOT?!

It's old, and wasn't made in China, plus it's Organic.

Some rich Vegan Hippie will be all over that thing.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## KD57 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I am not gonna bid on it, but as far as bowls go, my uncle had 4 pieces of pre-columbian art bowls he sold for $42K. It's just a matter of finding somebody that has the money and wants it. 
On the other hand, I would pay a lot of money for a good old fashioned pre-EPA metal gas can.


----------



## aquan8tor (Aug 9, 2010)

If the bowl were brand new, it would still be worth over $1000--probably more. The fact that it is an antique makes it priceless. I doubt it went to any hippie. Something like this should end up in a museum somewhere.


----------



## jlangton (Aug 9, 2010)

aquan8tor said:


> Something like this should end up in a museum somewhere.


That's kinda what I was thinking.
JL


----------



## brisawyer (Aug 9, 2010)

That is a sweet looking piece of wood. Look at the figure in it. Wonder what the blank it was carved from would be worth today.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 20, 2010)

Just saw an Indian burl bowl about this size on Antiques Roadshow from 18th century appraised for $40-60,000, :jawdrop:


----------

